# Crossfire on 5th Gear



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought it sounded great, and looked _quite_ nice.. certainly different.

What are everyone else's opinions? Has anyone had a go yet?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saw a few in Florida last week & for me the jury is still out.

It does look funky & the wheels look awesome, but it still has that Adams Family look about it in the same way the PT Cruiser does.

I did not get a chance to here one or to drive one, but my opinion could be swayed once i get a chance to see one close up & get to drive one. I think i saw a couple in a Preston Dealer over the weekend, so have they been launched over here yet?

For the record, i was driving a Mustang rag top whilst in Florida. Great for the weather, but the most gutless V6 i've ever driven. My V6 Mondeo would have slaughtered it & the interior looked awful. Looks good on the outside, but a pile of shite under the skin.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The wife saw one of the road the other day and another on the back of a transporter. She loved it. But then as Tiifany said, it's moe of a girl's car.

I know the TT is slated for its handling, but you could see the Crossfire lurch as it went around corners.

Will probably be quite rare though.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Saw a few in Florida last week & for me the jury is still out.
> 
> It does look funky & the wheels look awesome, but it still has that Adams Family look about it in the same way the PT Cruiser does.
> 
> ...


I think their launch was last thursday...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Noone will buy them, other than a few people who wear Oakley sunglasses on their foreheads and rugby tops and live on new executive developments. cf PT Cruiser, BMW Z3, BMW Z8, Merc M class

This may not be true, as noone ever stayed poor by underestimating the taste of the great unwashed, but I hope it is.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think septrics will love it for a couple of reasons other than the main one on fifth gear last night - that the car will be suited to long straight roads.

Firstly, it's a Chrysler and therefore homegrown.
Second, the 'Art Deco' design echoes the old hot rods (as does that of the the Cruiser and Plymouth Prowler) a culture that was very prevalent in the US and not so here. We don't like the styling for precisely the same reason as the Americans do.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think septrics will love it for a couple of reasons other than the main one on fifth gear last night - that the car will be suited to long straight roads.
> 
> Firstly, it's a Chrysler and therefore homegrown.
> Second, the 'Art Deco' design echoes the old hot rods (as does that of the the Cruiser and Plymouth Prowler) a culture that was very prevalent in the US and not so here. Â We don't like the styling for precisely the same reason as the Americans do.


I think at least one person here has a PT Cruiser as a second car?

Never has a new car design dated so quickly... imho


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

According to JC, from certain angles, the Crossfire looks like a dog pushing out a shit. 

And do you know something............he's right. :

It is one ugly bugger of a car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> According to JC, from certain angles, the Crossfire looks like a dog pushing out a shit. Â
> 
> And do you know something............he's right. :
> 
> It is one ugly bugger of a car.


Vagman, I'm guessing you read the same article as me. The one that Clarkson said:

"So what would I buy if I was in the market for a coupe now? ..............................................................................................................................................do you know what? I think I'd go for the Hyundai Coupe."


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> According to JC, from certain angles, the Crossfire looks like a dog pushing out a shit. Â
> 
> And do you know something............he's right. :
> 
> It is one ugly bugger of a car.


The last car I heard him use that analagy for was the old Granada Scorpio. Now that _was_ ugly!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> According to JC, from certain angles, the Crossfire looks like a dog pushing out a shit. Â
> 
> And do you know something............he's right. :
> 
> It is one ugly bugger of a car.


lol! thinking about that vagman, spot on!

I saw one the other day (1st one I've seen) and I thought it was a kind of squared-off PT cruiser .... very ugly Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was passing the Chrysler garage so popped in to check out the Crossfire.

I'll drive it after Christmas but for now just looked and sat in.

It's very small inside. I'm nearly 6' tall and it seemed much a smaller than my TTC. The problems were :

the door handle sticking out
the steering wheel only adjusts in and out but not up and down
the wheel also has a lot of mass where your knees need to go
the seat doesn't go back far enough
there's not a lot of head room
there's no luggage compartment cover (apparently still goign through "homologation"

and finally the salesman told me that 215bhp was totally sufficient and I certainly wouldn't wany any more! :


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

one outside Manheim Auction site in Gloucester this morning.

Different I suppose in a cobbled sort of way. Looks like they had tick boxes for all the features they thought they should have. :-/

Didn't do so well in this weeks Autocar group coupe test.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Spent a whole day at MPH03 yesterday (great show) and got 'up close and persona'l with a lot of cars including the Crossfire. Beauty must surely be 'in the eye of the beholder' because it is, to me, one ugly SOAB !

The only (and I mean only) thing I liked about it was the exhaust pipe treatment. My wife's comment said it all to me - whilst staring at it with a slightly disgusted look on her face she enquired "why have they put a draining board on the bonnet?" :-/


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Saw one yesterday in a car park.

Awful :-[


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Doesn't do it for me - if a car is going to look that different it needs some serious performance and/or handling (eg: Ford Focus) to match.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw it too at MPH. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

Square on to the back it looks good but not otherwise, crap inside and worse performance. Won't threaten the TT, 350, RX8 coupe competition, aimed more at olfer Merc driver.

rael


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Worse performance until they supercharge it...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Do not like it at all. :-/

Damian


----------

